# Where can i get a septic tank?



## elefantfresh (15 Nov 2007)

Looking on google and i can't see a site with prices for a septic tank. Anyone installed one of these themselves? I'm thinking it can't be that difficult. I have access to a JCB so i guess just get the right depth so i have the correct fall etc. Any pointers would be great. And i'd love a price for one as i've been quoted 10k by my builder to put one in.


----------



## Caveat (15 Nov 2007)

Can't help really but I think all new installations like this have to be the BIO version rather than the traditional septic tank.


----------



## TirNaNog (15 Nov 2007)

I saw this company based in Carlow at the self-build show in Millstreet 2 weeks ago. I know absolutely nothing about them though, but that they at least do septic tanks so it might be useful for you to get a price from them.


----------



## tablesalt (15 Nov 2007)

Ours is by Envirocare & klargester Treatment Tanks
Our engineer told us that it must be treatment system now as opposed to just a sceptic tank.

I dont know their number (too lazy to go to the back garden). He just left his business card. With his mobile. But Im sure you cn google it or check golden pages. It costs us €195 a year for maintenance


----------



## Caveat (15 Nov 2007)

tablesalt said:


> Our engineer told us that it must be treatment system now as opposed to just a sceptic tank.


 
That's it - that's what I was getting at.


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Nov 2007)

I've just been quoted 500e + VAT for a 3 ton concrete yoke and 9k for another plastic one!!! jeany mac - thats some difference. Must keep making phone calls....


----------



## davidoco (15 Nov 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Looking on google and i can't see a site with prices for a septic tank. Anyone installed one of these themselves? I'm thinking it can't be that difficult. I have access to a JCB so i guess just get the right depth so i have the correct fall etc. Any pointers would be great. And i'd love a price for one as i've been quoted 10k by my builder to put one in.


 
That might sound high but it's for far more than a septic tank.  I presume he's quoting you that for all groundworks and septic tank/secondary treatment and percolation.

I had a septic tank, percolation area and groundworks completed last year for €3,000 and then extra for the treatment system €4,000 (BNM)


----------



## P.Ranks (15 Nov 2007)

I got my septic tank from Murtaghs in Longford (http://www.shaymurtagh.ie/). Bog standard type (aren't they all I hear you say), a simple concrete, dual chamber tank.  whether you need a ST or a treatment system surely depends on your ground, and whether the percolation in the area will allow use of a simple septic tank, or require further treatment as in aerated treatment system. Percolation test at planning stage should give one a good indication of this. The CoCo will let you know for sure if they require you to install one.  Most STs can be retrofitted with aerating systems anyway I think.
I also got a rain water harvesting system from same company ([broken link removed], no other ties BTW, just supplied me), and the cost of the two together was €3500 delivered. Had to install both myself, although they delivered the RWH tank into the hole I had prepared, and this is what one has to do, as they need to be dropped in using a special rig that comes with the lorry.
Installing the ST was handy enough, just stick to the requirements in the EPAs domestic watewater manual and you should be OK, but there's a bit in it re; percolation areas (tip: don't use land drainage pipe, gets clogged real easy, I bought standard 4'' sewer pipe and cut 4'' slits all along it with a angle grinder, much better job, and this was recommended to me by someone in the CoCo who deals with planning apps).
I see you were quoted 10K to get one installed, if thats the case, and you go for it, then I'm in the wrong job, and should be installing these buggers myself!!
A simple septic tank, dual chamber, delivered should cost less than 2K by my estimation, as most of the costs associated with my buy was the RWH tank, which came with submersible pump and a few other bits and bobs.
Good luck anyroad.


----------



## lfcfan (15 Nov 2007)

We got the BAF system from O'Reilly Oakstown in Trim. 

http://www.oreillyoakstown.com/baf.htm

System is €4,850 and it is electronically monitored from the house. You get 1 years free maintenance contract and it's around €150 a year after that. 

Very easy company to deal with and they put the tanks in last week when they said they would with no hassle.

I've no affiliation with this company, just a happy customer


----------



## xt40 (16 Nov 2007)

word of warning 
ive got a titan which i think was supplied by one of the well known companies . i dont have a maintenance agreement as i think its outrageous. when i had a problem with the pump earlier this year i rang the manufacturer and found out my flat site should have a simple gravity outlet with a 4 inch pipe yet the suppliers sold the guy i bought the house off the obviously more expensive and troublesome electric pumped 2 inch outlet version which it appears is only required if the tank needs to drain uphill.


----------



## ninsaga (16 Nov 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> I've just been quoted 500e + VAT for a 3 ton concrete yoke and 9k for another plastic one!!! jeany mac - thats some difference. Must keep making phone calls....



Planning would stipulate using a waste water treatment unit as opposed to a septic tank for domestic use.

A tank for €500 sounds dodgy, yet the €9k sounds like Biocycle...which are bigger tanks & way over the odds pricewise from what I can see.

The BAF system looks like a good one.

Be sure to go with a good tank- don't take short cuts on this one or you could literally be up to your neck in sh*ite


----------



## lfcjfc (16 Nov 2007)

Folks,

Not all councils demand a treatment system - it depends on the outcome of your percolation test and recommendations from that. Test results for my site gives us the flexibility to install a standard septic tank if we want to. I've enquired on a number of fronts as to what the best option would be - builders, homeowners, this board, and even treatment system providers - nobody recommended/pushed a treatment system above a standard tank if its not really required.


----------



## sas (16 Nov 2007)

ninsaga said:


> A tank for €500 sounds dodgy


 
Not really. Local builders suppliers to me quoted me €580 for a 3500 litre concrete figure 8 septic tank. Just the tank, no installation or percolation pipes etc.


----------



## sas (16 Nov 2007)

Something else worth noting is that you don't really have a choice which system you opt for. If planning permission was granted based on a septic tank then its a septic tank you have to go with. 

The percolation area sizing is different based on the type of system used which in turn could put the percolation area inside the minimum distance from your neighbours ground water for example if you opted to change what planning was granted for. Could make for interesting case if it turned out you were responsible for poisoning the neighbours!


----------



## SectionA-A (16 Nov 2007)

Some dubious comments here, some lads not sure of what they are comparing I think.

Septic Tank:
Septic Tanks are a one unit settlement tank.  Usually concrete.
There are no mechanics in a Septic Tank.  Concrete Tanks range from 500+vat to about 800+vat depending on the no of beds/occupancy.
Stay away from Figure 8 tanks - known to leak at the joint in the middle, far better go for a one piece Concrete Tank.

Waste Water treatment Units:
These range from 3000+vat upto 9000+vat and more, depending on the type, construction models and occupancy demand.  Most of these Treatment Units are GlassFibre/Plastic and require backfilling in lean mix concrete.  There are some good 1-Unit Concrete tanks on the market at the moment.  Concrete tanks do not require special backfilling and are cheaper and have more sturdy const details.

Planning:
You can upgrade from a Septic Tank to a Treatment Unit regardless of the planning, but you cannot down grade from a treatment Unit to a Septic Tank.  

Location:
What part of country are you in?  Some reasonably priced units down the country.

All the best


S


----------

